# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Vragen ivm wisselen soort AD

## Bilo

Ho allemaal,

Ik hoop dat iemand hier mij kan helpen. Ik zal het verhaal kort houden:

Ik ben een man van 35 jaar. Slik al 15 jaar seroxat (paroxetine) tegen een angststoornis. Ik heb altijd 20 en laatste jaren 15 mg geslikt. Ik heb het naar mijn insziens ook nodig omdat ik als baby, kleuter, peuter en jong vollwassene altijd al erg angstig ben geweest.

Nu heb ik dit jaar na 8 jaar redelijk stabiel geleefd te hebben ineens weer last van paniekaanvallen en angst. Ik ben toen op aangeven van de psychiater overgestapt op lexapro. Een stop-start principe. Dus de ene dag nam ik nog 15 mg paroxetine en de volgende dag 10 mg lexapro.
Dit is nu 3 weken geleden en ik leef best in een hel. Ik voel me de hele dag door erg verdrietig, angstig, boos, heb het heel koud en dan weer heel warm. Ik ben erg rillerig en duizelig. Ik heb het gevoel of ik in een droom leef, alsof ik naar een film kijk en kan slecht tegen geluid of licht. Echt een HEL. Ik neem elke dag nu een alprazolam, maar dat wil ik liever niet omdat ik dan daar straks weer moeite mee heb om mee te stoppen.

Ik twijfel nu wat te doen en heb graag jullie advies. mijn vragen:

1.) Ondanks dat de psychiater dat zei kan je blijkbaar niet ineens de ene SSRI inruilen voor de andere SSRI. Je krijgt dan toch ontwenningsverschijnselen van de ene en gewenningsverschijnselen van de andere. Vooral na 15 jaar gebruik. Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? Om na lange tijd over te stappen naar een andere SSRI?

2.) Ik kan nu 2 dingen doen, of afwachten en bidden dat het beter wordt of terug gaan naar de seroxat en een hogere dosis nemen aangezien seroxat mij goed viel. Alleen ik ben bang dat ik misschien na 15 jaar een bepaalde tolerantie ertegen heb ontwikkeld. Je leest erg vaak dat bepaalde antidepressiva niet meer dan 12 jaar genomen kan worden omdat je lichaam en geest er tolerant voor worden. Is daar bij iemand iets over bekend?

3.) Ik heb erg het gevoel alsof ik in een droomwereld leef. Ik vind het echt erg eng. Zou dit door het stoppen met seroxat komen of door het beginnen met lexapro? 

Elke vorm van support, steun, advies, antwoorden etc wordt erg gewaardeerd. Want ik zie het niet meer zitten.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Ilse34

hallo

hoe gaat het nu met jou?
iK ben vorig jaar overgestapt van serlain naar sipralexa op dezelfde manier als jij.
de eerste weken had ik ook dat gevoel van er wel zijn maar toch weer niet.
een jaar later heb k daar nog weinig last van. enkel nachtelijk zweten maar dat neem k er maar bij.
veel sterkte, kweet hoe zwaar t kan zijn.

----------


## Ilse34

ik zou zeker ng niet trug gaan naar je oude medicatie. Die neiging had ik ook maar ben toch beter met deze pillen. nog wat meer opengebloeit.

----------


## Bilo

Ilse; je reply is erg nuttig. je bent de eerste die ik vind die ook van ssri naar een andere ssri is gegaan. alleen heb ik op de eerste SSri (seroxat bij mij) vele jaren gezeten. Ik meende te lezen dat jij niet zo lang op serlain hebt gezeten en snel de overstap hebt gemaakt naar een andere. Klopt dat?

----------


## Ilse34

heykes

er zijn hier vele mensen die de overstap al eens gedaan hebben.
als je in deze groep kijkt of die van geestelijke gezondheid vind je ze terug.
ik heb ongeveer 1 jaar serlain genomen maar denk dat het gevoel lichamelijk tzelfde is.
doe ff de vergelijking met stoppen met roken of je nu 2 jaar of 10 jaar rookt de lichamelijke afkick is tzelfde hoe je er psychisch mee om gaat kan wel verschillen.
hoe gaat het met je?

----------


## sietske763

ben altijd van de ene AD overgestapt op de andere,
ook bij seroxat, van 40 mg gewoon naar remeron en zo ook weer gewisseld van remeron naar.............pfffff heb zoveel gehad dat ik de volgordes niet meer allemaal weet.
heb nooit stop/overgang klachten gehad, wel na bv 6 weken, dan is die zooi pas uit je bloed en dan begon ik heel langzaam te merken dat het (toen)huidige AD voor mij niet paste.
het is vaak zo dat men zo gefixeerd is op de med. dat men ook dingen kan voelen wat eigenlijk nog niet kan.........en ik weet echt waarover ik praat want heb bloedspiegel controles gehad en alles wat maar mogelijk is....en...echt waar...na een aantal weken wordt de bloedwaarde anders...

----------


## Bilo

Erg bedankt voor jullie replies en interesse  :Smile: 

Het gaat niet super met me. De ergste ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn weg. Maar ik heb nu erger paniek dan ooit. Hele dag door erg hoog in mn ademhaling, gespannen, dol etc.

Het is nu 4 weken na de switch van seroxat na lexapro.
Dat het nu zo slecht gaat kan 3 dingen betekenen voor mij:
1.) De lexapro heeft in het begin een versterkte werking waardoor het even slechter gaat voor het beter gaat
2.) Lexapro werkt niet bij mij
3.) De ontwenningsverschijnselen van de seroxat uiten zich niet meer lichameluijk maar nu geestelijk.

Ilse; die vergelijking van roken klopt niet helemaal. ten eerste worden je hersenen echt anders na elk jaar dat je de AD gebruikt. Ten tweede;..ik heb serieus kans dat ik tolerantie heb opgebouwd voor seroxat. Ik heb wel eens gelezen dat een bepaalde AD na +/- 12 jaar niet meer werkt omdat je hersens dan tolerant worden voor de stof en het niet meer werkt.

Ik vind het allemaal ZO moeilijk. Zal ik nu nog even 2 weken wachten? of terug naar de seroxat wat voor mij idd minder werkte aan het einde (zo begon deze ellende en moest ik wisselen) maar ik nam wel maar 15 mg;..misschien verhoging van dosis en ik zit weer goed.
Echt moeilijk. Wat zouden jullie doen?

----------


## sietske763

dan zou ik de dosis wat verhogen, 15 mg seroxat is erg weinig!
10 mg lexapro zet ook niet echt zoden aan de dijk...voor de 1 miss wel maar voor de ander totaal niet.
na 4 weken gebruik van lexapro, moet je je nu toch wel wat beter voelen omdat je ook direct gewisseld bent dus in feite niet zonder AD gezeten hebt.
als ik na een stoppoging mijzelf slechter ging voelen, herstartte ik de med. direct weer 100% en voelde me echt binnen een week weer veel beter...(zeer ws omdat mijn lijf helemaal op dit middel is ingesteld)heb trouwens nooit verergering van klachten gehad.
maar...............we kunnen er uren over denken, het hoe, wat/waarom........
afleiding zoeken!!! totdat het beter gaat!!

----------


## Bilo

sietske, bedankt voor je reactie.

Maar ik zit nu op lexapro he?!?! Dus verhoging in de dosis seroxat zou pas kunnen als ik weer terug ga naar seroxat, die ik al 15 jaar gebruikt heb.

Je zegt dat ik me naar 4 weken lexapro wel beter zou moeten voelen. Maar waar baseer je dat op  :Smile: ? |Want mijn psychiater zei ook dat ik zonder ontwenningsverschijnselen makkelijk van de ene SSRI op de andere zou kunnen overstappen. Maar ik heb toch echt doodsziek op bed gelegen voor 2 weken hoor (alsof ik koorts had). Dus blijkbaar kan je de ene ssri niet zomaar inruilen voor de andere. En dat lees ik wel meer. En als dat zo is,..dan volg ik gewoon het normale patroon van lexapro;..verbetering na 4-8 weken.
MITS de dosis goed is. En dat weet ik dus niet. 

Of ik terug naar seroxat ga beslis ik pas over 2 weken. Dus nu kan ik twee dingen doen...wat zou jij doen sietske en ilse??:

1.) Of ik wacht nog even op 10mg lexapro kijken of het beter begint te werken. Met een kans dat deze dosis te laag is en dus niet veel helpt.
2.) Of ik stap naar 15 mg lexapro waardoor het misschien beter werkt. MAAR als het niet werkt wordt een hogere dosis lexapro wel moeilijker om straks weer over te stappen naar de seroxat.

Wat zouden jullie doen  :Smile: ?
Elk advies is meer dan welkom voor deze wanhopige man  :Wink:

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Bilo,

Ik zou het nog twee weken een kans geven.
Maar ik ben natuurlijk geen dokter.
hoewel ik wel graag doktertje speel voor mezelf.
bij mij is de overgang wel redelijk vlot gegaan..
moet wel zeggen ik slik de lexapro nog altijd s avonds omdat ik er overdag nog steeds misselijk van wordt. 
goh t is ook allemaal niet zo gemakkelijk eh.
wens je veel succes toe dat je u snel weer beter mag voelen.
zonder paniekaanvallen en angsten.

----------


## sietske763

@ bilo,
als ik jou was zou ik eerst de lexapro nog een kans geven, maar als ik jou was zou ik de dosering ophogen.
mijn zoon had 10 mg lexapro toen hij 18 jaar was en heel licht in gewicht.
het heeft hem niets geholpen en is na 2 maanden er in 1 dag mee gestopt, hij had daar geen klachten van.
wat je wel even van mij moet weten is; ik rommel altijd met pillen en doseer mijn medicatie ook zelf(heb er wel een redelijke kijk op)zo hoog ik mijn AD ook altijd op in de herfst en in de lente minder ik weer.
artsen weten ervan en zijn er niet zo blij mee.......maar ze geven wel toe dat ik mezelf qua med. goed kan redden en slik zodat ik me op mn best voel en dat ik me goed voel daar is mn HA dan weer wel blij mee.

----------


## Bilo

Ff in het engels want ga het niet allemaal vertalen :P. Was wel erg bruikbaar dit advies van online psychiater






I got online help from a psychiatrist through justanswer.com
It was MOST helpfull. It cost me 100 dollars but was worth it.

In case somebody with the same problems as me finds this post,..i will cpoy paste the answers here. So other ppl can benefit. The questions are form me,..answers from him:


QUESTION 1:

Hello Dr,

I have used paxil (seroxat) for 12 years in order to coop with my anxiety and panic attacks. It worked well enough. I was getting more and more anxiety (could still work and have social life) the last year. Until 2 months ago i crashed. Lots of panic attacks and anxiety. Last 15 months I was on 15 mg paxil which isn't much. But instead of increasing the dose we tried to change to lexapro. We did this cause of the change that one SSRI might stop working. Also because lexapro is supposedly a bit milder and also less side-effects. However we did a stop/start. So one day is was taking 15 mg paxil,...the next day 10 mg lexapro. Although my doctor said one SSRI can be changed with another; i still had 3 terrible weeks. Felt like the flu. Now a week later most of physical problems are gone. But i still have incredible anxiety all day long. Also i feel dizzy, depressed and i really feel like in a dream (not normal anxiety symptoms). Can't leave the house (for 1 month now). I don't know what to do now and i wanna change doctors cause my faith in this one is gone. I dont know whether to get back to paxil (seroxat) in a higher dose, of to give lexapro a change. I feel like at the moment i have more problems with changing meds then with my anxiety disorder (but this is offcourse just a feeling). My direct questions to you are:

1.) Is it possible that one SSRI can stop working cause you body reaches tolerance? Is this proven in research?
2.) Is it normal that when i change to another SSRI; i now have more anxiety then ever? Will this, in most cases get better, or does it mean lexapro is not my proper AD (although it also hits serotine like apxil)?
3.) Is it smart to increase the lexapro dose to 15 mg? Is this more proper for anxiety? After 4 weeks should i call it quits with lexapro,..or give it a change in higher dose?

Hope you can help me. I have no hope anymore which is terrible.

Kind regards,

ANSWER 1:

Hello, I am a psychiatrist.

It sound like you've had a miserable time of it.
I understand your loss of confidence in your doctor. If this is how things transpired, it doesn't seem like he/she made good decisions in guiding your treatment.
Here are the answers to your questions:

1) It is possible that an SSRI (or any antidepressant) can stop working at some point in the future. However, this doesn't happen all that often. It really doesn't. On top of this, it is just plain uninformed of your doctor to think that that's any kind of relevant issue with just 15mg of Paxil. 15mg is hardly a therapeutic dose for treating anxiety/panic to begin with; of course it's effect is going to fade pretty soon. The reason low doses like 10-15mg of Paxil are used is not because they are actually expected to work - it's to decrease the risk of having side effects (nausea, headache, etc.).

2) Paxil is usually better at treating anxiety/panic than Lexapro. Lexapro is not poor, but Paxil is generally better at that job, so yes, I would expect you to feel more anxious abruptly stopping Paxil and then starting Lexapro. Unfortunately, this was likely made much worse than needed for you by the abrupt switch from Paxil to Lexapro. People have much smoother transitions when the Paxil is slowly decreased while the Lexapro is started and then slowly increased (this is called cross-tapering).

3) If you wish to stay with the Lexapro, you can increase it to 15mg daily, but it is much more usual to increase it from 10mg to 20mg daily. I suspect you will get much more relief from going to 20mg than just going to 15mg. 15mg of Lexapro really isn't' a therapeutic dose in adults. Often times, adults will need/benefit from 30-40mg of Lexapro daily. Using subtherapeutic doses of medications is like being in a very fast car, but only driving it at 50KmH on the road, and then complaining that your car isn't very good because it takes you forever to get where you're going.

Does this make sense?

QUESTION 2:

Thanks for your first answer. I live in the netherlands so wasnt sure my english would be good enough.
Anyway, We now have established why i feel the way i do. Cause of the change paxil-lexapro and because the sudden stop.

Now i wanna talk about what to do now? It has been 4 weeks since my switch from 15 mg paxil to 10 mg lexapro and i feel:

- memory and concentration problems
- extraordinarily vivid dreams
- fear of losing your sanity
- steady feeling of existing outside of reality as you know it (referred to as depersonalization at times)
- hypersensitivity to motion, sounds, smells.
- chills/ hot flashes
- an unconventional dizziness/ vertigo
- muscle cramps

Now i can do 3 things:

1.) Stick with lexapro 10 mg for 3 more weeks and then evaluate lexapro
Pro: If i decide in 3 weeks to change back to paxil, it will be easier on a small lexapro dose
Con: it will help less against the anxiety



2.) Increase with lexapro to 20 mg now and in 3 weeks ecaluate lexapro
Pro: 20 mg will releave some of the anxiety i feel now.
Con: Besides the withdrawal i feel it will also give me more side effects of the lexapro in the beginning.

3.) Stop with the lexapro now and get back to paxil 15 mg and increase in time to 30 mg
Pro: since most of my problems are arguable if they relate to anxiety but more to paxil withdrawal; increasing the lexapro dose might not help against that. So paxil will be better to get back to
Con: I never gave lexapro a fair chance. Lexapro might not be as effective as paxil against anxiety, but it has less side effects and will be easier to quit from once i want to in the future.

What option would you recommend. I know you are not my doctor and not familiar with all my medical history (but it's pretty basic),..but still, what would you recommend? I find it so hard since i dont know if my main problem is the anxiety disorder or the paxil withdrawal. Also i dont know if, in case of the latter, lexapro will help.

ANSWER 2:

Since you are on the Lexapro already, sticking with it is the most straightforward thing to do.
However, you will not gain much by leaving it at the 10mg dose. I would recommend increasing it to 20mg daily. If you tolerated Paxil well enough to stay on it for 12 years, my guess is that you would have no issues whatsoever with tolerating Lexapro: Paxil has the most side effect issues of any medication in the SSRI class, while Lexapro has the least.
Honestly, the majority of people who take Lexapro, never complain to me about much by way of side effects, and compared to the problems you are having with concentration, depersonalization, etc., I think you could feel considerably better on the 20mg dose.


QUESTION 3:

i agree and accept your advice of sticking with lexapro and increasing the dose to 20 mg. However, it will do nothing against my paxil withdrawal. And thats what worries me. So 2 questions:

1.) do you think increasing the dose of lexapro will help with the paxil withdrawal?
2.) do you think that the mental aspect of paxil withdrawal (dizzy, tired, anxiety) will pass in time? I hear people that stop and still have those symptoms months later. or are those exceptions?

I am just afraid that increasing the lexapro dose will help against my anxiety disorder but i will still feel badly cause of the withdrawal.


ANSWER 3:

Sorry I did not address this. Yes, I do think that increasing your Lexapro will help with your Paxil withdrawal.

Being dizzy may be related to either your anxiety or to the Paxil withdrawal; in either case, I expect that a Lexapro increase to 20mg daily would improve that, though, again, 20mg is not that high a dose of Lexapro.

Being tired may well be from your being exhausted due to all your anxiety. As such, while Lexapro isn't really a stimulating medication, the fact that it helps anxiety may cause you to feel more energized and relaxed at the same time.

----------


## Raimun

c'est pour les Flamands la mème chose ...ça veux dire ..c'est dure de comprenure !! haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bilo

Sorry raimun, mijn frans is niet zo goed.
Wat bedoel je?  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Sorry raimun, mijn frans is niet zo goed.
> Wat bedoel je?


Beste Bilo ! ..wat ik bedoel is : 
De hele uitleg van die "" on line psychiatrist " ??..is priet praat !! ..
De eerste de beste kan je dat " online ??" wijsmaken !! zich als " deskundige " voordoen !! ..
....anonieme !! veilig van achter z'n toetsenbord ????
Vind ik trouwens 'n goede commerce !! ..100 Us dollars!! 
Je moet je klanten maar vinden hé !!!! 
Iedere arts in Nederland , zal je voor veel minder  ro's ..veel beter kunnen adviseren !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bilo

Ok Raimun, dat is nu niet echt een opbouwende reply maar goed. Vooral omdat je niet eerder hebt gereageerd op mijn vraag in deze post.
Maar wat vind je er dan priet praat aan? Waar ben je het niet met hem eens? Ik vind dat hij een logisch, duidelijk en helder verhaal vertelt. En ik ben naar veel nederlandse artsen geweest maar die waren allemaal vrij vaag.

Maar ik ben benieuwd naar je mening. (alhoewel ik van deze online psychiater iig zijn universitaire diploma heb gezien en jij net zo goed een kind van 8 kan zijn)

----------


## Ilse34

Heykes Bilo,

Ik ben blij dat je u geholpen voelt door de online dokter. Maar ik zou er ook nooit geen 100 dollar aan geven daarin begrijp ik Rainum zijn reactie wel.
Ervaringen van mede 'gebruikers' daar heb ik wel wat aan en voor al de andere info raadpleeg ik mijn huisarts. 
Veel succes Bilo!
liefs
Ilse

----------


## Bilo

> Heykes Bilo,
> 
> Ik ben blij dat je u geholpen voelt door de online dokter. Maar ik zou er ook nooit geen 100 dollar aan geven daarin begrijp ik Rainum zijn reactie wel.
> Ervaringen van mede 'gebruikers' daar heb ik wel wat aan en voor al de andere info raadpleeg ik mijn huisarts. 
> Veel succes Bilo!
> liefs
> Ilse


Die 100 dollar lijkt me geen issue. Ook al was het 1000 euro;..er staat geen prijs op mijn geluk.
Mijn huisarts is geen psychiater dus daar praat ik niet eens mee. Ik heb een eigen psychiater (pas sinds 2 maanden) en die pipo zei dat je makkelijk zonder bijwerkingen van SSRI kan wisselen. Doordat ik daar op af ging ben ik echt door een HEL gegaan van 1,5 maand. 
Ik heb later eeen neuroloog gesproken, psychiatrische verplegers en andere psychiaters en allemaal zeggen ze dat mijn psychiater het dom heeft gedaan.

Dus dan zoek je naar andere bronnen van informatie. Medegebruikers kunnen helpvol zijn. Maar helaas blijven meestal de mensen waar het nog niet zo goed mee gaat achter op een forum. Mensen waar het goed mee gaat willen over het algemeen (zijn uitzoderingen) zo snel mogelijk de ellende vergeten en verder gaan met hun leven ipv anderen met AD te helpen.

Deze website, die ik heb gekozen voor online advies, is door CNN, Federatie psychiatrie, oprah winfrey etc etc bekroond. Je kan ook gewoon de naam van de psychiater zien, zijn diplomas en certificaten etc etc. Het is dus geen patatboer die thuis achter zn laptop zit te typen haha.
Verder wat hij zegt vind ik zinnig. Hij geeft tenminste argumentatie en durft duidelijke keuzes te maken. Ik weet er zelf ook genoeg van als iemand mij onzin verkoopt.

Ik ben daarom ook ERG benieuwd wat rainum aan zijn reactie "prietpraat" vind.
Ik wacht zn reactie af

----------


## Raimun

> Ok Raimun, dat is nu niet echt een opbouwende reply maar goed. Vooral omdat je niet eerder hebt gereageerd op mijn vraag in deze post.
> Maar wat vind je er dan priet praat aan? Waar ben je het niet met hem eens? Ik vind dat hij een logisch, duidelijk en helder verhaal vertelt. En ik ben naar veel nederlandse artsen geweest maar die waren allemaal vrij vaag.
> 
> Maar ik ben benieuwd naar je mening. (alhoewel ik van deze online psychiater iig zijn universitaire diploma heb gezien en jij net zo goed een kind van 8 kan zijn)


Mijn beste Bilo.....
Jouw Engelstalige tekst heb ik toch 2x gelezen , zodat ik heel zeker was van mijn eerste aanvoelen !! vandaar : priet praat !!! 
In feite zegt de " online specialist ??"" niets !!.;je leest het goed hoor !! " niets ! "
Jij stelt niet enkel de vragen !!;je geeft zelfs zelf de voor de hand liggende antwoorden !!! ( lees jouw tekst maar 'ns goed na !! ze noemen dat " begrijpend lezen " .. ))
Hij bevestigt enkel datgene wat jijzelf vooropstelt !!!..
Hij geeft geen enkele toegewoegde waarde in zijn antwoord !!
Praat je 'n beetje naar de mond !! 
Vermoedelijk : om ""zijn 100,00 dollars"" waarvoor ""jij hard moet werken ?..""
die hij effe uit jouw zakken "steelt" , met jouw toestemming natuurlijk !!! 
enigzins te verantwoorden !! 
Het zou dus kunnen om zijn geweten te sussen ( als hij dat al heeft ?)
en zelf ook niet aan een of andere " pil " moet gaan!! 
om het telkens weer opnieuw klaargespeeld te krijgen !!.; nietsvermoedende slachtoffers te maken ! 
Dit is trouwens het enige wat de man/vrouw in questie doet !!!! 
Mvg ...( ik ben iets ouder dan 8 jaar .;niet heel veel !! hahaha !!! )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bilo

Zoveel negativiteit en agressie in jouw post Raimun. Sorry daar kan ik niet zo veel mee. 

Ik ben het ook niet met je eens. Ik geef deze psychiater letterlijk 3 keuzemogelijkheden en vraag wat hij zou kiezen. Hij kiest daaruit nummer 2. Dus ik vind helemaal niet dat hij mij napraat.

Maar meningen verschillen. Gelukkig is de mijne doorslaggevend in mijn eigen gezondheid. 
Ik wens je het allerbeste Raimun, ik hoop dat je geluk vind in je leven  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Beste Bilo ..
Ik kan best begrijpen dat jij je ergert aan het advies van jouw " psychiater "
De vlag dekt niet altijd de lading !! dit geldt ook voor gediplomeerden in welke dicipline dan ook .
Algemeen is de regel ; met medicatie ben je altijd voorzichtig !!
In die zin is het gegeven advies , om zomaar pardoes van de ene naar de andere medicatie over te stappen , niet vakkundig !!! 
Om dan alle " artsen " te gaan wantrouwen is ook niet zo slim !! 
Dat is soms wel 'n zoektocht ..versta ik goed ..vermits het in eerste instantie 
..voortgaande op jouw ziekte ! ..moet "klikken " ts. patient en arts !! 

Niet te min blijf ik die "online specialist " klasseren als " gewiekste charlatan !! )  :Wink: 
mvg.

----------


## Raimun

_"" het geluk vliegt ! wie het vangt heeft het !!_  :Wink:

----------


## Ilse34

Ik ben zo maar vd ene op de andere dag overgestapt.
Ook wel wat last gehad van bijwerkingen in het begin maar het zijn AD die staan bekend om hun bijwerkingen. Veralgemenen is natuurlijk nooit goed.
Succes heren!!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

beste bilo,
je vraagt raad, die krijg je...........en van lotgenoten en van de online psych,
als daar door raimun niet positief op gereageerd wordt, wil dat niet zeggen dat hij negatief of agressief antwoordt.
als je hier om raad/advies vraagt betekent dat dus niet dat iedereen hezelfde denkt.

ik heb je ook advies gegeven > en dat met veel ervaring,
en ik blijf zeggen dat je makkelijk kan wisselen met een SSRI en ook zo overstappen naar een TC (ervaring)
miss is een TC iets voor jou?
na vele SSRI,s heb ik een TC gekregen en met heel goed resultaat en maar 2 bijwerkingen; nl een droge mond en wat aangekomen.
(libido stoornissen heb je bij iedere AD, is mijn ervaring)
ik hoop dat je hiermee wat kunt!
hoop voor je dat je je snel beter voelt!
vr gr

ps, ik geloof ook niet iedereen, heb 7 psych,s gehad en de 7e daar kon ik wat mee.
ben nu psych. vrij verklaard

----------

